# Removing the dealer decal



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I want to try and remove the dealer decal from the tailgate of my truck. I have never done this before and not even sure if I can. A friend of mine said the decal looks like its under a layer of clear coat. I have seen other Frontiers with no dealer logo on the tailgate and would like mine to look as clean.










any help would be great, I plan to do this in october when I get my truck back from the body shop.

as a side note, does anyone know where I can get "V6" in the same emblems as the Frontier? I would like to put "FRONTIER V6" on the front doors, like where the titan has "TITAN V8"


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

if it is just a sticker, use a hair dryer to loosen the adhesive, and peel it off, use some rubbing alcohol or clay bar to remove the remaining adhesive if there is any, your vehicle color and the fact that it is pretty new you shouldnt even be able to tell it was ever there...wax the entire gate to finish your job.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Why not ask the body shop to remove it? I'm sure they have experience removing decals.

Steve


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

azrocketman said:


> Why not ask the body shop to remove it? I'm sure they have experience removing decals.
> 
> Steve


That's what I did and they had no problems removing it.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

does this happen everywhere else? almost no dealerships in california do this


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Happens here in Az, some places even have removed personal frames for plates and replaced them with their own dealer ones!


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

If you just bought it you should be able to peel it off with your fingers. Thats what I always do. Its not till after they've been on there for a while that they get more difficult to remove.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have had the truck for 9 months now, bought it brand new. I would like to do it myself and not ask the body shop to do it, do it with my own 2 hands. I dont have the truck until october so when I get it back I will take a look at it. It if is something that I cant do, I will go to one of the local detailers and ask them.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No reason that you can't do it yourself, unless of course it is under the clear, which I have never seen. The silver will even tend to hide most marks left from your fingers/nails. I use a low set heat gun and tweezers. On a hot sunny day (Az) you don't even need the heat gun, so it does not take much heat. As suggested, wax when done. Meguires Scratch-X will remove most stubborn marks. My suggestion is to do it all by hand for best results. 

As far as the letters/numbers to match, try searching here or clubfrontier. Can't remember exactly which site I was on, but I think both had a url posted to purchase items of that sort. 

Good luck with the repairs and everything, Z


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Try tooth floss. Use it as a saw behind the emblem and keep the box on hand for if you need a new piece if it breaks.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Just peel it off slowly. I kept mine because I bought it out of state and it looks kind of cool (or some might say lame).


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I wouldnt think it looked so odd if it hadnt been so small and in cursive. and it being black. when I get my truck back i will definatly go to work on it.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

WD 40 or any silicone lube will take any adhesive residue off and not damage the clear coat or paint.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. When i get the truck back I will go about removing the decal.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I have seen those V6 emblems on ebay, but none of them were Frontier V6.


----------



## AZLS1 (Sep 6, 2005)

I have had great luck with silicone spray to remove and residual adhesive. If you use alcohol be sure to get some wax on the spot, because the alchol will have removed any wax that was on it.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I always use my fingernails to peal them up and a pair of needlenose pliers to grab and remove them. Be careful because fingernails (and needlenose pliers) can really scratch your paint. Always do it on a hot day or use a hairdryer as suggested to heat them up before you start.


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

i just ripped mine off carefully. and i used "bug and tar" from checker. Its safe on clear coat, and will NOT damage your truck. i took the dealer logo off. and the SE logo off so far.


----------

